# Dental technician



## eugene (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi wondered if there was any dental techs on here or anyone with any info on the job market in Perth for dental technicians cheers


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

eugene said:


> Hi wondered if there was any dental techs on here or anyone with any info on the job market in Perth for dental technicians cheers


Hi Eugene, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you check out the "PLEASE READ..." post towards the top of the forum it has links to job websites where you can check out the availability for dental technicians. I know at my skilled migrant group there are several dentists from South Africa who have come across to South Australia on sponsorship visas. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ambrook (Jan 5, 2009)

eugene said:


> Hi wondered if there was any dental techs on here or anyone with any info on the job market in Perth for dental technicians cheers


Hi Eugene
I am a dental technician looking to move to perth in July 09, have you found out much about the life for our type out there? I have looked around the odd site but dont seem to get much info. Let me know if you have had any luck, Cheers.


----------



## eugene (Sep 21, 2008)

ambrook said:


> Hi Eugene
> I am a dental technician looking to move to perth in July 09, have you found out much about the life for our type out there? I have looked around the odd site but dont seem to get much info. Let me know if you have had any luck, Cheers.


give me a call on 01635 XXXXXX Kind regards Eugene


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

eugene said:


> give me a call on 01635 XXXXXX Kind regards Eugene


Please be careful about putting personal info on an open website since anyone can see it and use it. 

Once members have posted 5 good posts then you have access to visitor messages and private messages to contact each other with personal details. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ambrook (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dental Technology*

Hi Eugene,
How are you getting on with your planned emigration?
Have you found any more info out, when are you planning on the big move?


----------

